# Clerks III?



## tacotiklah (Mar 8, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.77596326929.88348.6985046929&type=1&theater

YEEESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2013)

Hunh, I thought Kevin Smith retired?


----------



## matt397 (Mar 8, 2013)

That's so awesome. I can't wait. Kevin Smith is awesome and everything he does is solid gold.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am excite, I love everything he has done besides a few that I will not name..(ahem)


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2013)

What can I say besides


----------



## ilyti (Mar 8, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I am excite, I love everything he has done besides a few that I will not name..(ahem)



Chasing Amy, I SAID IT.

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 8, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Chasing Amy, I SAID IT.



Really? I figured Jersey Girls was always the odd film out.

I'd definitely see a third Clerks, yeah.


----------



## MFB (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel like II ended it on just the right note, so I'm kind of surprised he's opt to do a 3rd but oh well


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Time to get off my ass and watch the first two. I've actually been to Leonardo a few times, never seen the quick stop though


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll go watch it, anything to see Rosario Dawson again.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 11, 2013)

MFB said:


> I feel like II ended it on just the right note, so I'm kind of surprised he's opt to do a 3rd but oh well



That's why I half believe his story of randomly jumping out of bed in the wee hours of the morning to write it. 

I still need to go the Jay and Silent Bob's Secret Stash next time I go up to my folks in Jersey.


----------



## Volteau (Mar 11, 2013)

"Kevin Smith
THE BEGINNING OF THE END
20 years ago today, we started shooting CLERKS.
20 years later, with no plan or provocation, I jumped out of bed at 4:20 this morning and started writing CLERKS III.
It's been like hanging out with old friends.
And after 2 hours of tapping the keys and giggling, I have come to a conclusion...
CLERKS III will be the best film I'll ever make."

Let's hope he lives up to his words.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 11, 2013)

I just hope that it has more scenes like this



I also hope Elias is in the third one.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm hoping if Kevin Smith feels this will be his big film, he pulls characters from all the films, even if just for brief cameos (if only George Carlin were still with us )


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 11, 2013)

I could do without any more Damon and Affleck cameos.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 11, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I could do without any more Damon and Affleck cameos.



Seconded.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 11, 2013)

If I want anyone else in this, it would be Sarah Silverman as the female lead.


----------



## MFB (Mar 11, 2013)

ilyti said:


> If I want anyone else in this, it would be Sarah Silverman as the female lead.



I'd be perfectly fine with this movie if there absolutely zero Sarah Silverman in it, especially since Dante's already been involved with : Caitlin Bree, the other girl who's annoying as fuck in Clerks, Kevin Smith's IRL wife (if I remember correctly, in Clerks II) and then Rosario Dawson

Hell, a world without Silverman would be fine by me


----------



## matt397 (Mar 11, 2013)

No matter what role she plays, Jennifer Smith, will always be the girl with the unnaturally large clit, to me anyway.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 11, 2013)

MFB said:


> Hell, a world without Silverman would be fine by me



The perfect world..


----------



## ilyti (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys are just anti Semites.

/jk


----------



## Origin (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds great. I was very skeptical of the second, but it turned out to be completely different in all the right ways to make me shit laughing. Here's hoping the third continues that trend. I'll be in line


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope its as great as Cop Out


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey

I liked Cop Out


----------

